# Tevion DVB-T 100 Treiber für Windows 7



## ReNji (22. Februar 2010)

*Tevion DVB-T 100 Treiber für Windows 7*

Hallo, weiß vllt einer von euch wo man den Treiber von der Tevion DVB-T 100 PCI (nicht von Aldi) findet ,ich suche und suche und finde nichts...

MfG 

Renji


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tevion DVB-T 100 Treiber für Windows 7*

Laut Google ist Tevion jetzt Teil von Medion.
Treiber direkt hab ich nicht gefunden, aber vielleicht passt ja einer von Medion
http://www.medion.com/de/?service/treiber_~u~_updates.html

Hmm komisch der Link sollte zu den DVB-T Treibern führen


----------

